# Gold or Gold Plated CPU's?



## Lionhead (May 24, 2008)

I wanted to know which cpu's are made out of solid gold or if all of them are gold plated? Especially 486 cpu's and pentium 1 cpu's. Also how many 486 or p1 cpu's are needed to produce an oz of gold using the aqua regia process? I would greatly appreciate any information regaurding these topics.


----------



## donald236 (May 24, 2008)

there all plated Au none of them are solid Au . as far as your next question im not quite sure . I believe Steve or some of the other guys that do the cpu's would be more informative.


----------



## Lionhead (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I'm fairly new to the forum, how would I go about contacting Steve or some of the guys that deal with cpu's?


----------



## donald236 (May 24, 2008)

down at the bottom of each post there's a small thing that says (pm) it stands for private message . just go to any of steves post's and click on pm then write your message be sure to have a subject line.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2008)

Please don't PM him,I as well as others would love to know what the yields are.


----------



## donald236 (May 25, 2008)

i just did a search on these and they roughly produce about .1 - .5 grams each dependeing on the style and how old they are . so to answer your question you'll need roughly around between 65 to 100 cpu's to make one ounce


----------

